
China a strikes back - baybal2
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/07/tariffs-effect-china-warns-counterattack-180706054543298.html
======
xkcd-sucks
Uh, the clear winners of this "trade war" are American consumers of lobster
and pork

